# Wife left me cause I lost my job



## manofhurt (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello group , I had a comment before on why my wife left me,Aug 2 the reasons, I think those were just excuces on my part, I have been screwing up a lot , it seems just opening my mouth and sticking in both feet,,, been married 33 years, son 20, lives with me, now we are both working at the same place,, and making good money, before the splite I had a job , got fired she left, I thought it was just that but of all the stuff we had going, money issues, bills, her health problems, (back surgery, eye surgery both of them, ) she had a plate full and with dealing with the bills, she did a good job,it just got to much,, I belive she just broke,, and needed a way out , I hope and pray she wont leave for good, we speak a little, but just a few words, she wants everything in my name,,, to I guess feel free, I have a kidney stone blasting on tuesday, and she has a eye surgery next week, we both have things happing , and im scared for her and me, im alone, im scared


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Some people leave a relationship/marriage because they are just too weak. They are not strong enough to stay, to fight to their last breath to make something work. When things don't seem great, they take the easy way out and quit. They are cowards.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The flipside of gold digging. How many men and women marry a medical professional for the lifestyle, status and money?


----------



## manofhurt (Aug 12, 2011)

Nicki--no she is not she is 57 and in poor health as it is, we barly was able to be intimit ourselves, she just had a meltdown I think, not sure myself, but affair,, no


----------



## manofhurt (Aug 12, 2011)

sue ,,, yes she ran my pastor calls it " fight or flight" and she choose flight, I fill that her freinds have a lot of influence in her decision making, would like to line them up against a wall 3 stooges slap them,,,, just been reading the good book and getting ready to start my new job tommorro, ,, right now Im just not sure of anything, I did send her some flowers today


----------



## manofhurt (Aug 12, 2011)

Runs--- well Im not sure what the heck that ment, but she didn't marry me for mony that is for sure, we will be married 33 yrs in Sept. only had a few hickups since then,,just want her back


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

All I'm saying is that LOTS of relationships exist essentially for some mercantile reason. You don't have to be rich, you just have to be stable. Hell, 100% of marriages before about 1880 were that. Perhaps she figures it's time for her to pitch her wigwam elsewhere with some other buffalo hunter.


----------



## manofhurt (Aug 12, 2011)

Runs-- I don't think that is the case, but thanks for your advice , and I understand


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Did her parents have money problems? I grew up in a household where we had a tight budget and I knew my mom was struggling.

It really effected me...I swore I'd never be like that.

I used to panic when my husband didn't have a good month (commission work) but he can make anything work now, so I'm not scared.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Well then she's just a shallow miserable trifling 'ho.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm wondering if there's more to the story... Other areas of dis-satisfaction prior to the job loss, etc. And this is just the straw that broke the camel's back.

In any case, sorry to hear your problems, and hang in there!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manofhurt (Aug 12, 2011)

That girl,,,
her parents were ok , they have passed on now she was close to them we all were they passed about 8n years ago


----------



## manofhurt (Aug 12, 2011)

Pbear,,, not sure what goning on in her head, money problms we had for sure , but we always stood in there I had cash money jobs on the side, fixing medical equipment, and unenployment, we were paying bills, She just thought now im working we will be ok, and Wham I get fired, after 2 weeks, ( bad company anyway ) NOW IM making dam good money, you know I helped her with her mental problems, health , eye surgerys, back surgerys,, did what a husband would do,,, dam can't fogure her out, she said sat, she does not want to come back,,sucks being me


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Suemolly said:


> Some people leave a relationship/marriage because they are just too weak. They are not strong enough to stay, to fight to their last breath to make something work. When things don't seem great, they take the easy way out and quit. They are cowards.


:iagree:


----------



## manofhurt (Aug 12, 2011)

Well group, my wife called me last week to ask if I would go to church with her,, sure I said, *( with a gruff) I ask if this a good sign? she said she doesn't know yet she wants to see if I am going to hold this job,,,, WTF I have always held a job, been laid off twice in 4 years,,not my fault,,I am at that point where I am not sad, depressed, but angry, and I think I have found my point in life now , I need to see if I want HER BACK!!, she left me with bills, I caught up the mortage with the help of my son,,, I don't think I want her back,,Im ready to move on,,she wants me to change th eway I speak , say things, , heck I like th eway I am, my freinds like me too,, heck my dog likes me,,, nope it's my turn!!!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

manofhurt said:


> Well group, my wife called me last week to ask if I would go to church with her,, sure I said, *( with a gruff) I ask if this a good sign? she said she doesn't know yet she wants to see if I am going to hold this job,,,, WTF I have always held a job, been laid off twice in 4 years,,not my fault,,I am at that point where I am not sad, depressed, but angry, and I think I have found my point in life now , I need to see if I want HER BACK!!, she left me with bills, I caught up the mortage with the help of my son,,, I don't think I want her back,,Im ready to move on,,she wants me to change th eway I speak , say things, , heck I like th eway I am, my freinds like me too,, heck my dog likes me,,, nope it's my turn!!!


If you take her back make it on your terms. Glad to see you caught up on your bills. Stay strong.


----------

